# any body have experience with nitrous+meth?



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

so i was thinking of running 100% methanol... with a good sized shot of nitrous... thinking the meth would help with the octane... any body have experience?


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: any body have experience with nitrous+meth? (Boost112)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4077634


----------



## Blackwrath (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: any body have experience with nitrous+meth? (Boost112)*

check out my kit, brand new 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4230455


----------

